# I am back.



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Sorry that I have been missing as a Mod for the last several months, but health and life matters etc. kept me out of posting here. But all is behind and now to move forward.

My SD Candidate, Kaleb, is now 22 months old and is being trained for in-home use. I would like to see some additional work done in a couple of areas and then I will move him up to SDIT level. He still is a goofy pup in some ways and so we are also waiting for him to mature a bit more. No big rush and I'm enjoying his puppyhood as it is such a wonderful stage.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Glad to hear things have gotten better and you're back!!


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello! Welcome Back.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad things are getting better for you!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome back!!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Good to see you!


----------

